# New MTH locomotive, DCS, member



## Hyvonen1 (Nov 12, 2017)

Purchased Bavarian Express new. Bought DCS at same time. Had to work through getting it hooked. At first did not get tender connector mated completly, so no movement. Now train shutters as moves forward. I stopped all operation until i feel it won't do damage. Bought from shop that is going out of high end trains. It is proto 3. Thw DCS firmware is not latest. Any thoughts on cause of problem would help. Could i have damaged something by not having tender connected. Traveling for holidays, but working on as i can


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Sounds like the stupid MTH wireless drawbar isn’t perfectly seated. Could be at either the cab or the tender end. I have had occasions when it looked good at first glance, but if it’s not perfectly seated, it can cause problems. In this tread, my M1a worked fine with the smoke off, but stuttered with the smoke on. What is the model number? Is there a trailing truck on the engine? I would insulate both ends of the drawbar.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=115425


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Check the traction tires and the connecting rods as well.


----------



## Hyvonen1 (Nov 12, 2017)

It appears it was connector. I was shown to lay tender and loco on side on cushion to be able to ensure a good connection. Thanks for ideas


----------



## Hyvonen1 (Nov 12, 2017)

Does anyone know the spec on the DC plug on the MTH Z1000


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There is no DC plug on the Z1000, it's an AC transformer. It's a 6A transformer, 100 watts.


----------



## Hyvonen1 (Nov 12, 2017)

*plug*

Sorry, it is the modular plug that is the transformer out. They are referred to as DC power plugs in some applications. It will be the DC that goes to the banana jack adapter for the TIU.


----------



## Hyvonen1 (Nov 12, 2017)

SORRY AC!! out not DC!!


----------



## Hyvonen1 (Nov 12, 2017)

The Bavarian Express seems to be working completely now. Now going on to the Orient Express. The dealer had demonstrated tis unit. It is in thhe DCS controller already. Ordered Ross switches and an AIU. will be learning to operate that. 

Also back to legacy, bought a 3 truck Shay - Western Maryland. So plenty to pllay with, so will likely end up with lots of questions.

THANKS to all for the inputs.


----------

